# MFS Water Fund



## scsl (14 May 2007)

For those interested, MFS is offering the new 'MFS Water Fund'. It has been established to take advantage of opportunities associated with the emerging Global Water Sector, now the world's third largest industry group. 

MFS intends to close the initial unit allocations at $50 million. To participate in the initial allocation price, the application form and money must be received by 24 May 2007. 

Minimum initial investment of $10,000. Followed by increments of $1,000. 

For a look at the PDS and media reports, go to http://www.mfsgroup.com.au/

I will not be investing any money in this fund.

Regards,
scsl


----------



## scsl (20 May 2007)

There's also Credit Suisse's 'PL100 World Water Trust', a new investment product that invests in international water stocks. For more info, see:

http://www.csfb.com/structured_retail_products/index.html


----------

